# Swans



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

Start putting in your applications today
http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/42-ut ... ermit.html


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nooooooooooo dont it start next moth on the 17th.lol


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah that's right it doesn't start until next month......


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Bad news guys, they cancelled the hunt this year. Don't waste you time putting in.

Sent from outer space using Tapatalk


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

everyone who reads this thread or know someone who plans on applying this year and future years, please, please, PLEASE!!! do not apply for a tag unless you really plan on hunting the birds! i know way too many people who apply and get tags every year, then dont ever go hunt! its fine if you do hunt them, and i dont care if you arent a hardcore guy and just apply for a tag if you plan on going just a few times. but dont apply for a tag, for the he** of it, just so you can have a tag in your pocket "just in case..." it takes away from the guys who really do want to hunt them... including me :twisted: just apply for a point until you really do plan on going after them  

good luck to those who apply! we are getting close... :O--O:


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

The swans have left. And are never coming back. So, dont waste your time putting in for a tag.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I may apply for a tag just because..... even though I live in Gunnison.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Riverrat77 said:


> I may apply for a tag just because..... even though I live in Gunnison.


Yeah im sure you will


----------



## pelican (Mar 29, 2012)

I have thought about applying, I have a point. Maybe run up for the day?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets do it Pelican.... That'd be a good time. Then if we got busy or whatever, no big deal.


----------



## Jdub654 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hopefully we don't get a bunch of those PETA people putting in for swan tags like they do the deer and elk


----------



## colbyatepaste (Oct 9, 2010)

I am having difficulty getting the swan orientation to work, anyone else?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

colbyatepaste said:


> I am having difficulty getting the swan orientation to work, anyone else?


It's because there is no swan hunt this year .


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

well its all over now, just time to wait,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I got a neighbor's kid to put in because he wants me to take him. That would accomplish my goal of taking out a youth for the year. It's be his first swan.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

My son and I put in our applications. Fingers crossed. Are youth separate in the draw for swans like they are for big game?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

woollybugger said:


> My son and I put in our applications. Fingers crossed. Are youth separate in the draw for swans like they are for big game?


I don't believe so. I don't remember reading anything stating that youths would have a percentage of tags set aside for them. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I think everyone is in the draw equally, except those with bonus points.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> woollybugger said:
> 
> 
> > My son and I put in our applications. Fingers crossed. Are youth separate in the draw for swans like they are for big game?
> ...


From the DWR Website:

Utah Admin. Rule R657-62-23

Fifteen percent of this year's swan hunting permits are reserved for hunters who will be 15 years of age or younger on Oct. 6, 2012 (the opening day of the hunt).

If you'll be 15 years of age or younger on Oct. 6, you can participate in the youth drawing by submitting an application as an individual hunter. You won't be included in the youth drawing if you apply as a member of a group.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the clarification Swaner.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

We applied together... Crap. I have a point, he does not. I wonder if it can be fixed in time.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

woollybugger said:


> We applied together... Crap. I have a point, he does not. I wonder if it can be fixed in time.


nope.


----------



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

When will they start hitting ccs


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Ground Pounder said:


> When will they start hitting ccs


The 17th (Next Monday), i do believe.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

i thought thats when draw results were posted...?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Ground Pounder said:


> When will they start hitting ccs


They will start hitting them this week.they will post them on monday.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

15$ hit my card today!!!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

My card got hit today as well. Glad I can draw something! I was 0/7 up to this point!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

$30.00 on my card as well.


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

we got 3 of 5 now just the waiting game to see who it is. I bet the 2 youth boys and myself with one point.


----------



## Oblivion5888 (Sep 12, 2011)

Are they still charging cards?


----------



## hyper31 (Oct 1, 2008)

$30 on my card


----------



## Ground Pounder (Jan 27, 2010)

what is the max points you can have on a swan application


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I didn't get hit!!! Eff....


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I drew!


----------



## Puddler (Apr 30, 2009)

Who else drew without any points?


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Ground Pounder said:


> what is the max points you can have on a swan application


This year max points was 3


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Card got hit yesterday. Had 1 point


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Okay, as I post this, I admit to have only read page one of four...

But seriously? People whining about people putting in, and then not going after the birds? WOW. I'll be flat honest right now and say that I have done this several times in the past. Not intentionally, but I've done it. Mainly because I'm not the guy that will drive from Herriman to BRBR to hunt ONE bird specifically. If I'm going to drive that effing far, I'm going to do my absolute best to take MORE THAN 10 shells, and try to get 7 ducks, some geese, and hopefully a swan if it flies overhead. 

So having said that, guess who is now going to put in for a tag, in hopes that I can "Screw" one of his fellow hunters out of a swan permit... hmmm...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> Okay, as I post this, I admit to have only read page one of four...
> 
> But seriously? People whining about people putting in, and then not going after the birds? WOW. I'll be flat honest right now and say that I have done this several times in the past. Not intentionally, but I've done it. Mainly because I'm not the guy that will drive from Herriman to BRBR to hunt ONE bird specifically. If I'm going to drive that effing far, I'm going to do my absolute best to take MORE THAN 10 shells, and try to get 7 ducks, some geese, and hopefully a swan if it flies overhead.
> 
> So having said that, guess who is now going to put in for a tag, in hopes that I can "Screw" one of his fellow hunters out of a swan permit... hmmm...


you only have to have ten shells if you are on one of the dikes. if you get off the dikes you can have as many shells as you want.

By the way Im glad to see some of my friends draw tags. No tag for me this year.


----------



## GoneGoosin (Aug 17, 2011)

My son and I got hit as well!!


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Got mine!


----------



## Royal Retrievers (Nov 24, 2009)

Just noticed tonight I am $15 less in my bank account!!!!!!! Wahooooooooooo!!!!!!! It is my first time, so neck collard one here I come!!


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I got hit for two tags, looks like my 11 year old son drew his very fist hunting tag on the first hunt to put in for. This will be a great year to watch my first born packing a gun in the marsh. Bring on the season....


----------



## bennyboy72 (Nov 4, 2011)

Bummer no tag even with 2 points


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

My card got hit for a tag yesterday!
I sure hope it was for my brother. This would be his first year chasing swans.
I didn't have any points so I am assuming he got a youth tag.

My dad also drew a tag this year so he will be chasing swans again for the first time in nearly 35 years.

Soooo stoked for this season. I can't wait for late November!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Whoohoo... my card was hit late last night!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

bennyboy72 said:


> Bummer no tag even with 2 points


Seriously? You had 2 points going in and didn't draw? That is bogus.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bennyboy72 said:


> Bummer no tag even with 2 points


there no way you could have went in with two points. Last year was the first year they did the points on swans.So 2000+ went in with out a point this year and 2000+ went in with a point.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> bennyboy72 said:
> 
> 
> > Bummer no tag even with 2 points
> ...


I think the points has been around for at least 2 years now. I had a point from 2 years ago and I didn't put in for the draw last year, so he probably did have 2 points.
As far as not drawing this year that doesn't surprise me, I had 3 bonus points to draw a general season deer tag last year.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > bennyboy72 said:
> ...


you are right. my bad.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My son-in-law and I drew on a party application. 

He had 1 point, I had 2 points.


----------



## bigbuckhunter64 (May 6, 2008)

We went 3 for 3 at our house hopefully one of the kids can connect on a good one this year.


----------

